
China Built a Twitter Propaganda Machine Then Let It Loose on Coronavirus - dsr12
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-china-built-a-twitter-propaganda-machine-then-let-it-loose-on-coronavirus
======
ilamont
Can someone explain why Twitter's tech isn't better able to spot fakes which
seem to follow obvious patterns? ProPublica was able to write a program to
analyze the networks and patterns of behavior:

 _We found a pattern of coordinated activity among the fake accounts that
appeared to be aimed at building momentum for particular storylines. Central
accounts with more legitimate-looking histories such as Keegan’s would make
eye-catching posts; for example, a political message accompanied by a bold
graphic or a meme, or a provocative video. An army of obvious fake accounts
would then engage the posts with likes, reposts and positive comments,
presumably to boost their visibility in Twitter’s algorithms._

Why does it take an outside party to build the tech & point out the problem?

Twitter's response, FWIW:

 _“Using technology and human review in concert, we proactively monitor
Twitter to identify attempts at platform manipulation and mitigate them. "_

------
adelHBN
Here's something really stunning: Through publicity, diplomacy and propaganda,
China was able to change its image of the perceived source of Corona Virus to
the savior of Europe. China is stepping in with help to Italy where the EU is
failing (Germany banned export of med devices, including masks, to Italy).
China's winning big time in Europe... on social media, everything. Read the
journals Foreign Policy and TheDiplomat.

Thanks for bringing this up.

